# Team 5 2011 year long hunting contest forum.



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

hey guys. let's start it off. I got two kills. one, an arrow, two, my dads wallet.:teeth:


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

anyone thought of any team names?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Me and wolfman decided our name is "Nock On".


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

youtharcher728 can you change the name to Team "Nock On" Year Long Contest.


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

it ain't letting me


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its ok.


----------



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe if you deleted this thread and made a new one????? I dont know??


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

any kills?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

The weather the past few days is freezing so nothing is moving.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ive shot two birds with my pellet gun 80 yards+:shade:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I shot at birds yesterday with my recurve didn't kill any .


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i might try to get a musjrat or beaver next weekend i shot a robbin but its not legal so dont wanna cheat :/


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

why need to start killing w got no points! were 215 points behind the leader


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry guy missed a rabbit at 55 yards grazed the back


----------

